# Your worst 40k habits



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey guys, i would like to know what your worst 40k habits are, because we all know how annoying they get. here are a few examples, never finish gluing a model, always forget dice,have a great idea then get to your workbench then think "I really cant be bothered with this now".
mine is I never stay focussd when painting a fig and then it takes me like 3 days for an ork boy.

Would love to see this thread thrive with posts.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well..... okay why not  

I have a couple actually. One is checking the codex all the time to see if my guy's have a counter to a problem that they face( ie when facing a monolith) 

Forgetting the Codex... or even worse. Bringing the "wrong" edition of the codex.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Forgetting most of the rules.

Making very bad army lists


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Spending all my money on models then painting them too quickly and getting bored.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgetting stuff like the outnumbering rules. Me and my regular opponent both completely forget about them every game, it's like they're a black hole or something.

Dragonlover


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Glueing models togther.

Assault marines - Had to saw of there pack backs, chain saws or pull of there arms to be able to paint them D:

Spraying the primer too thick.

Being too lazy to base the models (i'll do it one day i swear!)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Agree with you there Dragonlover!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Deploying like a moron in a game. I rarely - if ever - deploy well and I usually have to rely on my knowledge of both my opponent's army and my own in order to win.

Also, I'm terrible when it comes to looking around for potential threats before I move a unit. Far too often I've moved a unit and had it blasted or charged by something I wasn't expecting all because I didn't slow down and take the time to look around.

Katie D


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Planning a conversion and need a certain piece and not being able to get it so the conversions gather dust half done.(jetbikes and pre heresy termies).

that and not basing models


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That'd be spray-painting models and not washing off the paint. Go to work with black and red hands. 

-Dirge


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Overloading commissions so I don't have time to work on my own stuff, so then I end up half-assing my own stuff.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

forgetting the magic phase in fantasy and in 40k i tend to forget about markerlights until i have shot all my guns


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Forgetting rules or my rule book and having to look up things all the time.

Terrible deployment and relying on luck to win games.


----------



## Ender (May 11, 2008)

With my modeling skills this has messed up many a model. . .
Building a model without to correct gear *shudders as he looks over his shoulder at all the imperial guard with guns that don't fit organization*


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Planning massive battles then waiting until the day before to write out my army list. And then I wonder why the army isn't so tough after all...

And taking lascannons. Honestly, with BS 4 you'd think I'd hit something!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

buying some models just to paint up and convert for fun. i should of spent the money on my actual army......


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Buying new figs while still having stuff that needs to be painted on my work desk.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh yeah mine is also doing this - 4ok damn that annoys me.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

My worst habit actually has got to be losing.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

mine is not painting things. i got my entire cron force painted stripped the paint off of me BT then got more necrons that have yet to be painted and then got Vamp Counts when they were released. none painted yet

ps also never finishing a project i will finish makeing the terrrain eventually untill the were fighting in a desert


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

mine has to be thinking of awesome strategies then realising there pretty pointless against my freinds CHEESY list


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Trying to do too many projects at once.

Cutting up bits of a models for a conversion only to think, damn, I didn't need to cut that bit.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

On and off again painting....

I will paint and play for 2 weeks almost every night..then not play/paint for 2 months.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

making sound effects during the battle, and occaisionally yelling die heretic scum when I'm fighting chaos.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bobss said:


> mine has to be thinking of awesome strategies then realising there pretty pointless against my freinds CHEESY list


Can't be very awesome strategies then, can they?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not taking the time to paint a model's torso _before_ attaching the arms...it really makes a difference, and I've only just begun to take the extra time. 

Oh, and generally not playing games...though I suppose that's more a matter of availibility (or lack thereof) of opponents than a habit...


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Starting an awesome project (my warhound) and then getting things for my regular army that I "need" to get done to use in a future game.

Worst of all is working on something and having a great idea of how to use some of those extra bits I've been wanting to use. I think I have at least seven different projects going on right now.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

bobss said:


> buying some models just to paint up and convert for fun. i should of spent the money on my actual army......


I do this sometimes too, but am starting to get out of it. My worst habit though is allowing myself to be heckled into doing something stupid in the game, or getting pissed off about a terrible round and then getting stupid.


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

Taking 2 months to paint one squad for my army. They maybe the best squad I've ever painted, but at this rate I should have finished my 2500pt army in... 2012AD


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

getting the rules mixed up with a different edition my brain is just too full of different game systems and their editions that i'm bound to get them mixed up usually costing me the game.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Forget to move something, forget to shoot something, forget that i have some equipment or habilities
[sarcasm] thanx god i get rid of options on the DA's new codex [/sarcasm]


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mine would be missing a phases like moving and then going straight to charging and combat.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

rolling too many ones!


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

This is a true story, happened to me last thursday.

I was playing my friends DA with my Eldar. I had a unit of 10 Pathfinders shooting against his weakened unit of 3 Devastators. First roll i got 4 5's and 6 6's. this was uber luck as all were now ap1 shots. so i roll to wound, and 3 1's 4 2's and 3 3's.

I... Was... Pissed...

i hate when that happens with my pathfinders though, and it happens all the time.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I have an annoying habit of starting to paint a model, then forgetting to finish it. And forgetting bits of models can also be a pain.


----------



## weirdbob (May 29, 2008)

Constantly thinking about how I would paint, how I would deploy, what army list or tactics I would use all for armies I will almost certainly never use in the near future while all those points need some serious re-thinking for the army I do play


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

it may sound a bit odd but sometimes i get some models, trim, build and spray them , then not have the willpower to paint them


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Quite a few for me. My dark reaper exarch has not once hit with both of his shots, then often fails wounding on a 2+ for the one shot that /does/ hit. Forgetting to take the rerolling to hit /and/ to wound rolls with my guided dark reapers on a doomed enemy squad, learning eveybody's rules, much to their annoyance. Buying too much and not having the time to paint it, buying stuff I don't actually need, but it's a bargain, so I may as well....list goes on but I'm tired of writing about my faults and bad luck...It's depressing me.....


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's a bad habit or not, but I get annoyed whenever someone insists on a reroll of a dice that rolls off the table and lands on the floor, even if it's plainly clear what result it landed on.

Why is that? Does the floor possess magical properties that can alter potential dice results? It just bugs me, because people only seem to insist on a reroll when they get a bad result/I get a good result. It's accepted cheating.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine would be dropping my models on to other peoples and brakeing both!


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

its just a common rule to keep the dice on the table. no one really wants to go looking for the dice and really wants to see if your lieing or not im sure most wouldnt do anything like this but its just a precaution in my gameing club if its on the ground re roll it but i guess that is determined by where your playing isnt it.

and bobss i have the same problem


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Buying far too many models to even sonsider painting in a life time, currently im sitting on around 16,000 points worth of models for my various army lists. Im never going to be able to assemble, paint and base all of these models, whilst sill having a life that is


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

bottlenecking my damn troops(orks)

helping my opponent kick my a$$ by offering tips!

alwaya having one model be broken right before the game when i take it out of the case


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's see...

Planning for every outcome, 'cept the one my opponent performs. Successfully keeping my Fire Warriors out of the assault distance of all models, only for them to then be brutally hacked to death by a Repentia squad or a Genestealer horde in the final turn of the game. And my favourite, taking ages to paint a single trooper. Usually because there's something good on the telly. Snarf.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Mine would have to be collecting a 4000 point army while only playing 1 750 point game and 1 950 point game, ah well they look good on the mantelpiece.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

buying one full army finish making but neaver finish painting. making sure that it will take me 2/3 of the whole game to move my gaunts......


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

saying dont worry to much about scenery lets just set it up play a quick game then wondering why my swarm dosnt last a turn


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

not painting. thinking too much about converting. playing game after game trying to make the same tactics work when they obviously don't


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Putting everything warhammer related above everything else.
And buying way to many minitures, some I hardly use.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dandeman60 said:


> And buying way to many minitures, some I hardly use.


Hey, that's better than what I do... I buy miniatures I NEVER use. Like Librarians. Love the models, but my Chapter doesn't field 'em. Makes it seem like Have Faith in Suspicion is more of a drawback to cut something I actually want to have out of the picture, I think.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Mine is assembling the model, look at it when its varnished, dried, based and then thinking "Idon't like those arms". About 4 terminators have really crappy joints because of it


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i always and i mean ALWAYS try and get my chaos marines into close combat with units that i know they can rape, such as the eldar, tau or imperial guard, and having them get massecred before they even reach them. i even have terminators and two obliterators to lay down covering fire but i usually get too caught up and never use them for that damn purpose. thats why i have daemons now!! can anyone say meatshield!


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

Always putting of painting my eldar harlequins. I've had them for a year and a half and i don't even own that many models


----------



## skad567 (Jun 4, 2008)

drinking while playing. It starts out as innocent then i'm a 12 pack deep and all strategy has gone out the window. God bless the orks because even they would not be mad.


----------



## Hereticus (Apr 15, 2008)

Believing that my units are better because I like how I've painted them. Honestly, I've found myself gazing at a mini I'm pleased with thinking "You're so fantastic no-one will ever be able to kill you!"

This turns out not to be the case.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Buying too much modells, then never finishing painting. Painting a modell or squad too long (my 9 TS modells are not done even yet, and I paint them since a month). Converting nearly every army, wich I owned (9. army this time on the table), consuming too much time, never get done with them, getting bored, and selling them (I still have 3 armies this time Black Templars, Eldar and Chaos SM). 

Always writing hard lists, using nice tactics, but then, the dice is against me, as I attack a squad, witch I can beat (SM assault marines, 8 modells +vet searg with power fist+ chaplain with PW attacking 10 modells of eldar guardians +1 warlock), and ending beeing massacred (only the chaplain lived at the end of turn)... *Oh, and watch as somebody uses my list, and my tactics, and butchering everything on the table, what does not belong to him... This is the hardest, and it makes me cry! *

Buying too many armies, then throwing them out before finishing for another... Getting beeted too much time.


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

Breaking tape measures and then fumbling round the house only to have to rely upon a 15cm ruler!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Projects left half-completed.

I love assembling figs, converting, aven getting started on painting: basecoating, getting a layer or two down...then I lose steam as the process slows to a crawl, picking details a fig at a time...and change projects.

Five or so armies, all half-completed.
Sad really.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

bobss said:


> buying some models just to paint up and convert for fun. i should of spent the money on my actual army......


Also


Hereticus said:


> Believing that my units are better because I like how I've painted them. Honestly, I've found myself gazing at a mini I'm pleased with thinking "You're so fantastic no-one will ever be able to kill you!"
> 
> This turns out not to be the case.


Yup. I know that feelin'.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Spending the better part of the night making a list, then discovering it is illegal. Yeah, happened just now.


----------

